
Starbucks Economics: How to charge consumers what they really think your product is worth - byrneseyeview
http://www.slate.com/id/2133754/
======
shiro
Interesting. In Japan, Starbucks does include "short" size in its menu, along
usual tall/grande/venti. Did they think they couldn't fool Japanese, or simply
tall is too large for Japanese?

